# How much shredded wheat?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would start with a small amount - say 1/4 cup and see how he reacts to it. But consider if he has reacted to any other foods with wheat in them before doing so. If the shredded wheat doesn't work for him, you could try canned pumpkin or even green beans (no salt) to add fiber to his diet.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> I would start with a small amount - say 1/4 cup and see how he reacts to it. But consider if he has reacted to any other foods with wheat in them before doing so. If the shredded wheat doesn't work for him, you could try canned pumpkin or even green beans (no salt) to add fiber to his diet.


Thanks for the suggestions. I thought about canned pumpkin, but couldn't find it at the grocery store. Maybe some stores only carry it seasonally? I didn't think about green beans, although if i recall correctly last time i give him a green bean it ended up on the floor covered with slobber..apparently doesn't meet his taste standards.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

I have just read this thread with interest, Bella does the same thing and really goes in to a frenzy licking at the base of her tail.

Anymore feedback or advice would be great.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Murphy had this same problem when he was younger. I gave him 1/2 shredded wheat block twice a day. (the large block about 2" x 3") It seemed to have helped the problem some but we also switched foods a few times before we found one that gave him a more solid poo.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Too much fiber, too quickly can cause constipation.
Adding in the food issues, I would start with an 1/8 cup per day, divided among the meals.

You may be better off with regular veggies - celery comes to mind.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I did a whole article on anal sac issues for Whole Dog Journal last year. There are some suggestions here: Detecting Canine Anal Sac Problems - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I did a whole article on anal sac issues for Whole Dog Journal last year. There are some suggestions here: Detecting Canine Anal Sac Problems - Whole Dog Journal Article



Any way you could post/link the full article? You have to be a subscriber to read the entire thing.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm reviving this thread to learn more about the best sources of fibre for dogs. Pumpkin? Green/string beans? Shredded wheat? Metamucil? Cost effective is obviously also important. We're using pumpkin right now but it seems neither cost effective, nor potent enough. Do they make a specific fibre supplement for dogs?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you have a breakfast cereal called Allbran over there? Or something similar? Our vet told us to give Chester a small handful with his breakfast and its worked wonders where all else failed. Although he cannot tolerate many grains he seems fine on this and his poohs and anal glands are no longer a problem!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't heard this one before, but Summer gets oatbran with her brown rice and chicken for breakfast - it's a great source if fibre and protein! It's gooey when made up and does great in a frozen kong too!

Our vet recommended psyllium husks (1 tablespoon per meal).. But when I got to the store I picked up the oat bran instead. Whoops!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I guess oatbran must be similar to allbran, maybe even more natural as I think the USA version of Allbran contains sugar, sounds a good source.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

elly said:


> I guess oatbran must be similar to allbran, maybe even more natural as I think the USA version of Allbran contains sugar, sounds a good source.


Oh yea, I hadn't made the link. Sounds like almost the same thing!


----------



## Marcella (Feb 14, 2020)

Andythom said:


> Cooper has had ongoing issues with licking around the base of his tail. Vet didn't think it was an anal gland issue since there was nothing to be expressed last time i went in. However, i've noticed that when he starts licking or seems agitated, there is a fishy smell (ick!) coming from the area. So, i'm trying to add some fiber to his diet in hopes that it will help with this gross and annoying problem. He eats natural balance bison food which is the ONLY thing I've found that agrees with his stomach, so i don't want to change foods all together.
> 
> I read that plain shredded wheat cereal is a good way to add fiber, so i picked some up at the store a couple days ago. How much should I give him? I'm assuming it would be good to start with a small amount and work up so it doesn't upset his stomach.


I would try adding flax seed oil or a little olive oil.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Old thread, but if interested:

Wheatgerm is also good for adding fiber. (with your vet's approval)

From the net:
"Wheatgerm is the nutrient-packed heart of wheat, which contains vitamin E, folic acid, and other vital nutrients"

Also checkout:


https://www.cuteness.com/article/feed-dogs-wheat-germ


----------

